# Help with ECA



## happyness_searching (May 13, 2014)

Hi,

I am planning for Express Entry for Canada. I have my IELTS exam in March. I have done my B.sc in Mathematics in 2000. I have applied for Transcript of my degree course. Also have applied for university attested marksheet from University and college marksheet attested from my college. I have lost my degree certificate. I have applied for duplicate degree certificate. Can I apply for ECA without my degree certificate. As getting degree certificate may take 1 month of duration. I am applying to WES for ECA. Kindly help me with this.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't think you fully understand how the EE system works. You should read carefully.
Immigrate to Canada


----------



## ganeshchn (Jul 8, 2015)

I have two questions.
1. I have applied for ECA with WES and paid the fee a week back. But I am expecting my transcript from University this week end only. Is there any time limit to reach the documents to WES after payment of fees?
2. My wife has also applied for WES. Can we send both of our documents in a single large envelope, by placing two separate envelopes with our individual documents inside?
Please advise


----------



## happyness_searching (May 13, 2014)

Hi,
For your 1st question, You need to send all the documents as mentioned by the WES any document missing, WES will not evaluate your Degree unless you provide the missing documents. Your evaluation will be kept on hold.

For 2nd question, keep both your and your wife's document in "seperate envelop" with Reference # on each document and envelop as precaution. Also just to be safe dont keep both envelop in single bigger envelop unless its your's 2 different degree evalution. Hope this information is useful. Best of luck for your process.


----------



## ganeshchn (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for reply
Point 1: I am going to send all the docs. My questions is after registration with WES and paying fees, can I send the docs two weeks later?
Point 2: I thought of putting my and wife documents together in a single envelope (there will be two separate envelopes inside) to save some courier charges. can i do that?
PLease inform


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) Ask WES what they want you to do. They're the one doing the work for you, so they are the ones who can tell you what sort of deadlines you have to follow.

2) Yes. That's what Happyness has said. Just make sure that you have your application reference number on _your_ envelope and you have your wife's application reference number on _her_ envelope.


----------



## ganeshchn (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks happyness_searching & WestCoastCanadianGirl for your replies


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I see that there is more than one assessing body/organization for ECA. Is there a preferred organization basing on the members experience shared here in the recent past? I'm interested in knowing the preference in terms of turn-around time and important other factors if there are any. And basing on the experience again, has their turn-around time been same as advertised or do they usually tend to take longer than advertised?

Thanks!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you had a look at the various assessing organisations to see what their fees, terms and conditions, and turn-around times are like?

From what I've seen here, WES is written about than either of the other two designated assessing bodies.

I personally would take a look at the above criterion (cost, terms and conditions and turn around times) and base my decision on who to go with on that information.... they're all "good" in the sense that CIC has designated them to do the qualifications assessment(s) for them, so there should be no questions on that, which would leave it down to personal preference as to whom to go with.


Good luck to you.


----------

